# كيف أركب العطر مثل محلات الروائح



## chemist.ahmedfathy (28 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم إخوانى الكرام
طبعا كلنا نعرف ان الماده الرئيسيه للعطر الى هو العطر نفسه دى بتيجى مستورده من بره وكل الى بيحصل هنا بس فى محلات العطور انها بتعمل تخفيف له بإضافه الإيثانول والمثبت وماده أخرى تعطى لون للعطر لا أعرفها , لو حد من إخوانى الكرام يعرف المواد دى ايه هى وكيفية تركيبها ونسبها فى التركيبه يفيدنا وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (2 يناير 2014)

الاخ الفاضل حسب معلوماتي البسيطه عن الموضوع الاصنصات تباع بالجرام عند الجامع الاخضر قريبا من العتبه و اول كلوبيه و يباع ايضا مثبت العطر اللتر بحوالي 25 جنيه و السبرتو (الميثانول) اللتر ب 3 جنيه اما الاصنص حسب النوع و التركيب كالتالي يضاف 1 جرام اصنص مع 1 جرام مثبت مع 2 نقطة ماء مقطر علي 100 ملل من السبرتو و يرج جيدا و ىوضع بالثلاجه يوم و تكون الزجاجه معتمه ثم يترك في مكان مظلم فتره للتعتيق اما في المحلات فانه يبيعه بعد التركيب مباشره بالمناسبه الزجاجات ايضا تباع بنفس المكان .ارجو ان اكون افدتك علي قدر علمي و الا اكون اضعت وقتك هباء


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (3 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم , ولكن أعتقد أنك تقصد الإيثانول الأبيض , لأن الميثانول كحول سام , ولى أيضا سؤال ما فائدة نقطتان الماء المقطر , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## Teknovalley (3 يناير 2014)

اخي الكريم
التركيب الاقرب للمثالي للعطور لكل 100 مل على النحو التالي:
اسانس 1000 : 20-25 جرام
مثبت : 1 جرام
بروبلين جليكول : 3 جرام
ايزوبروبانول : 25 مل
ايثانول : الى 100 مل

** يحذر تماما من استعمال الميثانول فانه يستخدم فقط في الاغراض الصناعية كدباغة الجلود و خلافه
والله الموفق


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (3 يناير 2014)

Teknovalley قال:


> اخي الكريم
> التركيب الاقرب للمثالي للعطور لكل 100 مل على النحو التالي:
> اسانس 1000 : 20-25 جرام
> مثبت : 1 جرام
> ...



جزاك الله كل الخير يا باشمهندس بس ما المقصود ب رقم 1000 الى جنب الاسانس ولا المقصود أى نوع أسانس انا عايز أركبه , وما فائدة البروبلين جليكول والأيزو بروبانول , وشاهدت بعض زجاجات العطور المخصصه للنساء فى زجاجات فى حجم الأصبع ولكنى وجدت السائل بداخلها ثقيل ولزوجتها عاليه فما السر فى هذه اللزوجه العاليه , وجزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء .


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (4 يناير 2014)

chemist.ahmedfathy قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الكريم , ولكن أعتقد أنك تقصد الإيثانول الأبيض , لأن الميثانول كحول سام , ولى أيضا سؤال ما فائدة نقطتان الماء المقطر , وجزاك الله عنى خير الجزاء .


شكرا اخي الكريم اللذي ذكرته هو مايركبه في المحلات من العطور الرخيصه 10 جنيه الزجاجه و يستعملوا الميثانول لانه رخيص ولا يوضع علي البشره فقط يوضع علي الملابس اما الايثانول فهو في العطور الغاليه اما عن فائدة الماء المقطر فلا اعرف لماذا يستخدموه


----------



## Teknovalley (22 فبراير 2014)

أخي الكريم أحمد المونو بروبلين جليكول ليه اكتر من وظيفة في التركيبة دي واهمها عمل تجانس للتركيبة ومؤخر للتطاير وملطف للجلد


----------



## Teknovalley (22 فبراير 2014)

على فكرة فيه اضافة جديدة جربتها و اديتني نتيجة جيدة في ثبات البرفان و هي اضافة 1 % من (CBS)
cyclopentasiloxane مع الاسانس


----------



## chemist.ahmedfathy (23 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله كل الخير على حرصك على نفعى ونفع إخوانك بما يرزقك الله به من علم , وأسال الله أن يجلعه فى ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه .


----------

